# i have something to say...



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

everyone needs to read this and share their opinions on it. to all of you mods, you have to reallize that every thread that has gone off-topic is done after the question originally asked has been answered. we may flame a little bit before we give answers, but we do give answers. and that's when the whole thing goes off topic. so what if things get off topic? all of the senior members of this section are good friends and this is how we all have a conversation together. we like to have fun. everyone does. there's nothing wrong with that. and until the day that you start banning every noob that asks a question without searching, then you cant really ban anyone else for flaming someone. that would be discrimination. that is illegal. do you want to run a forum that does illegal things? where would that take your business? you can ban me if you want, i dont care. there are only a handful of people in this section, and they are either getting banned constantly or they are boycotting this section. say we all leave this section, then what good is it? then no noobs questions get answered and people stop coming here. then the section starts to lose money and gets closed. then where are noobs with 240 questions supposed to go? other forums? are you sure you want that? i doubt that one too.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

so let's talk about this $1000 Turbo KA bullshit... :cheers:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

send me a PM


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dude it was a joke... in reference to your "every thread gets off topic" spiel... I really could care less if you could or could not build it... PM Mike! I'm sure he cares!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

get back on topic before my thread gets closed because of your stupidity.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no. it will get closed because of your stupidity...

three words for you:

let it go...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

> May I also note, threats about leaving, Nobody is keeping you here, and this isn't a democracy. There is no vote by the members to see what stays open and what is closed. There are forum rules. Follow them, or be disciplined.
> 
> IF you don't like it........then it's your problem, not ours.


a mod said taht in a closed thread..

but we like it here. this was my first official nissan forum and i have lots of memories here as corny as that sounds. if we wanted to leave, we would leave. i'm registered at about 5 other nissan forums.. but i prefer NF  we're simply suggesting some things..

but really think about it.. if we really did leave, what would happen to the 240section?? it would be boring as fuk and it would die out..


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

so much hate... where is the love???

so, just to go OT, 93BlackSER, where in buffalo you from???


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> so much hate... where is the love???
> 
> so, just to go OT, 93BlackSER, where in buffalo you from???


go check your PMs man. we talked before. i live right next door to you, over in gasport.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

As James said, let it go. We won't come knocking at every thread if you don't break the rules. It's *THAT* simple.

Thank you, and I hope you understand our point of view for once.

End of thread.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> that is illegal. do you want to run a forum that does illegal things?


Members are guest on the forum, abide by the rules or access is denied. Nothing illegal about it. Just like anything else.. example.. you go to a store, amusment park...whatever.. you act like a fool and don't abid by the rules.. they toss your butt out.


----------

